# Profitec Pro 500 - a year on



## coffeecoder (Nov 17, 2016)

I started writing this quite some time ago intending it on being a 'six months on' kind of thing, but life kind of got in the way... So 6 + n months on (nearly twelve), here I am posting it back to this terrific forum. Back then, I was an espresso newbie. I researched machines for ages and finally decided to buy the Profitec Pro 500. Six months on, I figure I owe it to the forum to post some feedback and help to contribute to the vast amount of knowledge here that helped decide on this machine in the first place.

Why the Pro 500?

I think it was the fourth in a line of machines that I progressively looked into. By the time I was looking seriously at the Profitec, I understood what a single boiler HX machine was, how it worked and what the limitations and 'things to be mindful' of it, were. I wanted to get the best machine for the money. I initially set myself a limit of ~ £850 and soon realised, as with a lot of consumer / prosumer goods, that if you pay a little more, the quality of what you get increases quite a bit. The Pro 500 is a typical example of this. What tipped the decision for me was the inclusion of several commercial grade parts. I felt this gave it the edge over other 'candidate' machines from ECM and Rocket. From copious amounts of reading and YouTube watching, I decided that the build quality of Profitec was superior. In terms of the Pro 500 price, some might say that you'd be better off buying a dual boiler machine. While to a certain extent this could be viewed as true, think of it this way - with the Pro 500 you're getting one of the best prosumer HX machines out there, whereas for the same price, you'd get a very reasonable dual boiler machine that would (in my view) be inferior in terms of parts and build quality. Bottom line - I'd rather get a machine with a high spec and higher build quality with less features than a lower quality machine with features I don't need (or don't have the skills to appreciate) yet, especially since I doubted very much that as an espresso newbie I would benefit from dual boiler plus PID. I figured that if I needed/wanted to, I could upgrade to a dual boiler machine in the future. But given how good the Profitec is, I'm not even sure that day will come...

Twelve months on I have had zero problems with the machine and Llve it. I live in a soft water area so I don't have to give consideration to using filtered / bottled water. The machine is easy to clean (daily removal of shower screen and gasket, drip tray, wipe down). De-grease every three weeks or so (sometimes less). Everything is very tight in terms of build and fits well. Steam and hot water wands have spring loaded dials which give great feedback when using. Stream pressure is perfect for my milk work. I run it at 1.4bar which is the same setting as it arrived with from Bella Barista. Never felt like there was a need to change it. The machine gets up to pressure in about 10 minutes and I leave it another 5-10 before using. The PF is very reasonable quality and very sturdy when locked into the Group Head. The machine is heavy (~ 25kg) but that's to be expected for these things. There's plenty oomph in the machine for making several drinks in succession but it's just as happy being on for a 2-3 hours a day (mornings only for me!) making a few cups.

I'm a very happy user and have enjoyed taking my coffee knowledge and skills to a new place. The Pro500 is a superb machine and if you are lucky enough to be able to buy one, you will not be disappointed. Since owning it, I am in a really enjoyable place when it comes to coffee and cannot imagine changing the machine or upgrading. I bought a Mignon to compliment it, and this seems like a really decent entry level grinder.

So, twelve months on with the Mignon and the Profitec Pro500, I'm a happy chap.

I'm more than happy to answer questions based on my experience with the machine so far, so don't hesitate to ask.

Cheers,

-- Matt


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad you're enjoying it Matt.

Out of interest - does your boiler bottom out at 1.4 or top out? Interested as BB also set my ecm


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I am happy that you're happy

A well built, but more importantly, well designed high end prosumer HX machine it is. One of the quietest machines out there (vibe pump).

'If' the time for a grinder upgrade comes, definitely give pro T64 a close look. It will complement the looks of your 500, and I feel it is a very underrated grinder in the uk.

I like the way you shared your thought process and reasons to go with it in arriving at your machine selection. If you don't mind me asking, what were the other finalists?


----------



## coffeecoder (Nov 17, 2016)

> Out of interest - does your boiler bottom out at 1.4 or top out?

I checked it this morning  It seems to idle around 1.1 - 1.2 and tops out at 1.4. Never goes higher.

Fluctuates perfectly within the green!

> If you don't mind me asking, what were the other finalists?

I looked at the ECM Heidelberg Barista, the Rocket Appartamento and another one - but I forget what it was - sorry!


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Was the pro 300 out at the time? If so, was it considered? (Asking as I like the look of it for an upgrade in the future)


----------



## Mradrock (Mar 8, 2018)

I am giving the Profitec some serious consideration - how quiet is quiet?


----------



## coffeecoder (Nov 17, 2016)

Apologies for not replying earlier re: the pro 300. I recall seeing it before I bought the 500. I preferred to buy a decent single boiler HX machine rather than a dual boiler. Plus I didn't like the semi-automatic thing. Had to be full manual for me.

Re: noise level of the pro 500, I've just installed an audio level meter on my phone and measured the level when I turned the machine on and the pump ran. 57dB. It's about the same level as voice at normal conversation level. Certainly not intrusive and harsh by any means. The machine sits in a corner on my kitchen work-top so the acoustics and reverb may be different compared if it was standing in isolation. But I wouldn't expect that it would be hugely different.

I can't recommend the machine enough.

Let me know what you think of it if you go ahead


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi Matt,

following a a very similar thought process as yourself. Just wondering you mentioned that you wasn't sure you'd benefit from a PID on dual boiler. Just wondering whether you have used the PID on the Pro500 and whether you think buying a machine with a PID and the normal extra cost associated with this is worthwhile. Thanks Rick


----------



## coffeecoder (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Rick. I just meant that as an espresso newbie, a PID seemed a little bit too technical and advanced for me and my needs, considering the machine would be my very first venture into 'proper' coffee territory. I just wanted to buy a really decent machine with no 'bells or whistles' to see how I got on and the Pro500 seemed to fit the bill. I didn't actually know that there is (now) a Pro500 with PID! I watched a review on YT. I've never used a machine with PID so I'm not able to give any opinion about whether or not it is needed / better, etc. Sorry.

-- Matt


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks Matt. I took the plunge yesterday and bought an eco mechanical pro IV. It has a rotary pump and is very quiet. No PID cos I was persuaded you didn't need one with a good hx machine. I think this machine is similar to your profitec 500. I'm new to all this so will now see how long it takes me to get consistency but it sure does look good on the litchen side. Thanks for coming back to me. Regards Rick


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great choice Rick 

Yes it's virtually identical to the pro 500 inside


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

coffeecoder said:


> I started writing this quite some time ago intending it on being a 'six months on' kind of thing, but life kind of got in the way... So 6 + n months on (nearly twelve), here I am posting it back to this terrific forum. Back then, I was an espresso newbie. I researched machines for ages and finally decided to buy the Profitec Pro 500. Six months on, I figure I owe it to the forum to post some feedback and help to contribute to the vast amount of knowledge here that helped decide on this machine in the first place.
> 
> Why the Pro 500?
> 
> ...


Hey @coffeecoder my research has also led me to the Profitec 500 for when I upgrade my Classic.

I've fitted the Classic with a PID which has made a big difference but when I upgrade temp stability will be one of my main priorities.

I just wanted to ask how you're finding the p500 when it comes to temp stability?

I'm particularly interested in how the PID works alongside cooling flushes?

Does the PID read a higher temp which drops when you flush or does the flush have no bearing on the PID temp?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks


----------



## coffeecoder (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi @Jon_Foster My Pro 500 is one of the original ones which doesn't have a PID, so I really can't comment on a PID as far as this machine goes. As far as temp stability, my Pro 500 is fine. I do a flush before brewing / extracting of course, but this really isn't a big deal at all. I'm that much in the habit of doing it now, I barely even notice. A cooling flush on an HX machine allows the group head to even out the thermal distribution between it and the heat exchanger itself before starting extraction. I'm of the opinion that it's needed on HX machines. I must admit, I don't really understand why you'd fit a PID on an HX machine... I'm still very happy with my machine and would recommend it in a heartbeat. Cheers.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

coffeecoder said:


> Hi @Jon_Foster My Pro 500 is one of the original ones which doesn't have a PID, so I really can't comment on a PID as far as this machine goes. As far as temp stability, my Pro 500 is fine. I do a flush before brewing / extracting of course, but this really isn't a big deal at all. I'm that much in the habit of doing it now, I barely even notice. A cooling flush on an HX machine allows the group head to even out the thermal distribution between it and the heat exchanger itself before starting extraction. I'm of the opinion that it's needed on HX machines. I must admit, I don't really understand why you'd fit a PID on an HX machine... I'm still very happy with my machine and would recommend it in a heartbeat. Cheers.


Thanks @coffeecoder didn't realise it was only the newer models with the PID but good to hear it keeps its temps stable!


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

coffeecoder said:


> I started writing this quite some time ago intending it on being a 'six months on' kind of thing, but life kind of got in the way... So 6 + n months on (nearly twelve), here I am posting it back to this terrific forum. Back then, I was an espresso newbie. I researched machines for ages and finally decided to buy the Profitec Pro 500. Six months on, I figure I owe it to the forum to post some feedback and help to contribute to the vast amount of knowledge here that helped decide on this machine in the first place.
> 
> Why the Pro 500?
> 
> ...


Great reading, been wondering which machine to get and reading your piece made my mind up, so I bought the new Profitec 600 and it works like a dream, not had a play about with the settings yet though.


----------



## GavH (Jul 30, 2017)

Got my Pro500 from BB 10 days ago. Absolutely amazing machine and an unbelievable difference in every way from my old De'Longhi cheap and cheerful machine. I can't stop taking pictures of it either...


----------

